# Glue guns, do they polute tanks



## Susie (May 21, 2011)

Hello everyone! 
I'm new to this site and would appre' any advice on making my own rock decorations for my Tropical fish tank. 
I want to layer slate. Can I use a normal glue gun to stick them together or will the glue polute the water??*question


----------



## Paladine9169 (May 6, 2011)

hot glue should be fine, just let it sit after heating for a day or 2 before putting it in your water, to let it cure completely


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

id use aquarium safe silicone.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

I have used it before with no problems.


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Just about every decoration in LFS's use hot glue.
Also the feature of a glue stick in a hot glue gun, is that the cure time is pretty much as soon as it is cool to touch. There is no other chemical process or drying/evaporation of solvents.
It is used in aquariums often, but it is not the best bond. So depending on the application other methods may be preferential.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

With hot glue you just have to be careful what you glue because it will stick to rocks I have experimented with it and the second you put the rocks that have been glued it will fall apart so some cases I suggest you use * AQUARIUM-SAFE* silicone. For your case I suggest try then see what happens.


----------



## Ranger (May 20, 2011)

You can use Super-Glue a load of Reefkeepers use this to glue Fragged Corals to rocks, I wouldn't use a hot glue gun just because I'm not sure how it would work in the water, you can use Fish Tank Silicone then that way you won't be going wrong guarnteed.


----------

